# Can anyone place this breed?



## shafferfamilyfarmllc (Dec 29, 2021)

Came across this girl while on vacation. Can anyone place the breed of chicken? Beautiful up close, the feathers almost looked like lace. Just curious since I've never seen one before.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Silver laced Wyandotte? 

Need @ChickenBiscuts @dawg53 and @imnukensc to take a quick peek.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Silver laced Wyandotte?
> 
> Need @ChickenBiscuts @dawg53 and @imnukensc to take a quick peek.


Maybe a Pencil Laced Wyandotte. She's a beautiful hen.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Not a Wyandotte.
Based on her beak I’d say she has pink skin, but to be sure What color were her shanks? 
Was she bantam sized?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Definitely not a Wyandotte, way too small for one. I'd say she's probably a Fayomi.
Here is a picture of one to give you an idea of what they look like! Also do you know what color her legs were?


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Yup definitely one.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Super pretty too


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

I do not believe this is a fayoumi.

OP, was this a feral bird?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@shafferfamilyfarmllc people are asking for more information.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

I was just browsing chickens (I know, I know…..need to not be doing that!) and thought of this thread when I saw this pretty girl. Look kinda similar….close anyway. Feather pattern is a bit different.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Definitely need more information before a definitive answer can be given. Where was she seen? Was she in a flock, or was she feral? Do you have any more pictures of her that might show her legs or natural stance and body type?

I agree with CB that this doesn't look like a Fayoumi. Fayoumis are transverse pencilled, not multiple lace pencilled like the bird in the original post. The difference is that transverse penciling looks almost like barring, while laced penciling traces the edge of the feather. She's also definitely not a Cochin based on the visible tail feathers; Cochins should have a cushion tail that just looks like a round poof, not distinct tail feathers.

I've seen mixes that resemble this bird, so it's possible that she's simply a barnyard mix. She also strongly resembles an Iowa Blue, but those are _very _rare from my understanding so I wouldn't jump to that right away without knowing more about this bird. I'll reserve making a definitive guess for if more information is supplied.


----------

